# Scared baby,help please



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

This is going to sound really weird... I'm just warning you!! 

I used a small "personal vibrating device" (NEW!! NEVER USED!!) :lol: to help Lucy become accustomed to the sound and vibration of a trimmer. When she was brand new at my house, and we were just lounging around for the evening, I'd bring out my "clipper simulator" and play with it between her toes, around her muzzle and tail, during a relaxing, non-stressful time - and with ZERO chance of injury!

Then, after a few days, I put her on the grooming table and used the "clipper simulator" there (between her toes, around her muzzle and tail). She got to be so used to it that when I started with the trimmer it was no big deal. Luckily she had a wonderful breeder who introduced her to the grooming process when she was just a wee thing - she had her FFT done in a professional, non-threatening way at least twice before coming to live with me, so she was set up for success from the start.

You don't say what sort of clipper/trimmer you have. If it's a standard clipper (larger and sometimes louder than a trimmer) you may want to get a smaller, quieter trimmer to start with.

Another thing is to keep every experience as upbeat and positive as possible - handing out yummy treats when Tux is behaving and quiet can help him understand what he's doing right!

Good luck and keep consistent and positive!!

Barb


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is an absolutely brilliant idea, PlumCrazy! 

BigDog, I think you may have to do a bit of work on each piece of equipment. The restraint of the grooming arm is going to be very difficult for Tuxedo to deal with at first - if he is afraid of the clippers and unable to escape, it is almost inevitable that he will throw a fit. I would start with the the neck noose, treating him for being calm. After a few days of that, the tummy restraint. Meanwhile, have the clippers (or PC's safe alternative!) near where you sit in the evenings, and treat him for sniffing them when they are off, then when they are on, then for ignoring them. I held the buzzing clippers against Poppy's feet for a few seconds, and treated when she left them alone. 

Yes, a slow process, but better than a poodle with a lifelong fear of being groomed!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

You have received some wise advice so far. I think one of the things that you need to concentrate on is making grooming a pleasant experience. It can be aggravating when you are trying to groom and have an unco-operative pup...but keep it pleasant and soothing.

To begin, is there someone that can assist you? For example if you want to trim his feet have someone hold his muzzle and whisper sweet soothing things to him. I think if you have him noosed and muzzled up, combined with the noise and sensation of the clippers you are probably stressing him out. Until he is acclimated to the whole grooming process I think having someone assist you by holding and calming him just might help.

p.s. he is a cute litlle fellow.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I love Plumcrazys advice  when i clip puppies or baby horses I just turn on the clipper and hold it in my hand and run the back of my hand over the dog/horse,rub all over the face , body , feet etc. give treats until they seem more relaxed with it and only then the try to use the blade on them. It is difficult at first but get better quickly.  Hope you find a video.. try and find one about grooming puppies though not difficult to handle dogs!

Hoolie was great for his face but hated his feet done.. still doesnt really like it but way better than he was


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know if this is right or wrong, since I've never done a poodle puppy before... 
I waited until Sulley was dead asleep, where I could completely manipulate his body, face, and feet and he wouldn't wake up. Then I did his face and feet like that for the first month or so. I had him on the grooming table for his drying/brushing so he could get used to some restraint, then waited til he fell asleep (on the floor) for the rest. Then when he was around 12 weeks I did his face on the table like a big boy. I am getting ready to do his feet next time. I groom him alot, maybe every week and a half, so he is already getting used to everything. He is 3 1/2 months now.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, I've been tempted to use Plum's advice at work, but I normally just tell people to put their cellphone on vibrate and have someone call them, then use the phones vibrations to get the dog used to it.

Lots of patience! Start at the back, then neck, then move up to the face.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Grin! I tell people to use an electric toothbrush, or one of those fancy vibrating mascara wands on their puppy. I used to ask "do you have something that vibrates that you could use to condition your puppy to the feeling?" Then i had a young female customer look at me funny and announce "i have plenty of things that vibrate but im not using one on a dog!"

I don't blush often but i blushed then!


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

What about buying a 'happy hoodie' or making one out of a childs turtle neck, towel etc? Might work :dontknow:


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Bigdog - Such a cute puppy. I am looking forward to more pics.

I am always amazed at the amount of good advice on this forum. I do have to say that when I first read this thread, it was yesterday at work and in a *meeting*. A large amount of coffee went up my nose.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you for all of the advice.
I worked with him twice today and he did a little better. I used my cordless dremel for vibration and he did so well with it that I dremeled his toenails while I was at it,lol.
I just got a little more off of his face but that's okay at least he is not throwing a fit like he did yesterday.Thank you for the no noose advice too.I didn't even use it today and he was better just sitting on the table without it =)


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

did his breeder start shaving any parts of him before he was brought home?

Elphie doesn't mind any type of vibration on her face or feet, and though I can't stand her breeder thats one thing she did right...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> I used a small "personal vibrating device" (NEW!! NEVER USED!!) to help Lucy become accustomed to the sound and vibration of a trimmer. When she was brand new at my house, and we were just lounging around for the evening, I'd bring out my "clipper simulator" and play with it between her toes, around her muzzle and tail, during a relaxing, non-stressful time - and with ZERO chance of injury!



LOL!!!!! I just spit up coffee!!!!!! ound: 




> and with ZERO chance of injury!


Umm, I think alot of mothers would disagree. Lucy could go blind, or get hairy paws....


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Umm, I think alot of mothers would disagree. Lucy could go blind, or get hairy paws....


OK, Ok... I should have said ZERO chance of getting CUT! And I guess now I know why I have to keep shaving her paws! :lol:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, Plum, you may not have found the most "PG" solution, but it's sure the funniest one! I can see it now...the mailman rings the doorbell and hands you a small package discretely wrapped in plain brown paper with just a P.O. Box for a return address. You blush as you sign for it (making certain your signature is as illegible as possible) and in too high-pitched of a voice tell him, "It's for my poodle." Oh yeah, the things our poodles make us do; equaled only perhaps by what we do _to _them! Funny but very useful thread, great problem-solving and use of "out-of-the-box" thinking! This may help me overcome my fear of shaving Chagall's FFT, I would definitely now have a more lighthearted approach (might pee my panties laughing in fact!).


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Princess Dollie said:


> I do have to say that when I first read this thread, it was yesterday at work and in a *meeting*. A large amount of coffee went up my nose.


bigpoodleperson - at least your spat it out! Can you imagine what it's like to go up your nose??? :beauty:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*lol that is too funny Barb!!!*



plumcrazy said:


> This is going to sound really weird... I'm just warning you!!
> 
> I used a small "personal vibrating device" (NEW!! NEVER USED!!) :lol: to help Lucy become accustomed to the sound and vibration of a trimmer. When she was brand new at my house, and we were just lounging around for the evening, I'd bring out my "clipper simulator" and play with it between her toes, around her muzzle and tail, during a relaxing, non-stressful time - and with ZERO chance of injury!
> 
> ...


Go slow and make it fun....totally agree.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*really?*



Gracie's Mum said:


> I don't know if this is right or wrong, since I've never done a poodle puppy before...
> I waited until Sulley was dead asleep, where I could completely manipulate his body, face, and feet and he wouldn't wake up. Then I did his face and feet like that for the first month or so. I had him on the grooming table for his drying/brushing so he could get used to some restraint, then waited til he fell asleep (on the floor) for the rest. Then when he was around 12 weeks I did his face on the table like a big boy. I am getting ready to do his feet next time. I groom him alo
> dd to everything. He is 3 1/2 months now.


Im shocked that a pup could sleep thru a grooming session...Wow! Whatever works


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

No additional advice to give you. I just wanted to let you know that I was in the same position as you were when I first groomed Gigi...excited about making her look like a cute little poodle with a shaved face.

Let's just say it took my husband and my daughter to hold her still (she was a 10-week-old, 3-lb puppy mind you) and the way she screamed the neighbors probably thought we were torturing her. After that first time I was almost certain that I'd be taking her in to get groomed from then on because it was so tramatic for Gigi and me.

Fast forward, a few weeks and 3-4 more grooms since...she has gotten soooooo much better. No one has to hold her still; although, she still fights me on the feet, but she will tolerate the face pretty well now. I expect it to get even better with a few more grooms.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

DO NOT VIEW IF YOU ARE AN EASILY OFFENDED PRUDE!

I was doodling when I read the rest of this thread, and I did a doodle from inspiration by the advice given.

I title this masterpiece, "VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV"


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

oh dear god Fluffy XDD
I love that <33

you for reals need to get with someone that writes childrens books and make a poodle book series for kids...I'd buy it right now!! (unless you can write as well...and then I'm saying GET TO IT >:O)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOVE IT Fluffy!!!!!! You guys made my night!!!


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> did his breeder start shaving any parts of him before he was brought home?


Yes,she shaved his face.

LOL at Fluffyspoos.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you all for having me laughing out loud over my breakfast - fortunately I'd already put the coffee cup down! I am going to find it very, very difficult to give the "take it slow and make it fun" advice with a straight face ever again - and as for the "find out what your poodle really likes and reward her with that", it takes on a whole new aspect.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!!!! PC....when you first told me your idea when you were waiting for Lucy we had a good laugh then, and it does still create all kinds of weird images in my head...ha,ha!

I think it is really important that breeders clip the pups a couple of times before they go on to their new homes. Those experiences should be calm and loving with little to no stress. If one puppy kicks up a stink, put it back with the rest and work on another one and come back to the other one later. I coo and talk softly to them the whole time. Lucy is not a fluke. Aidan recently groomed one of the boys from our last litter, and he was relaxed and good too groom too. A good start can make a world of difference.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> DO NOT VIEW IF YOU ARE AN EASILY OFFENDED PRUDE!
> 
> I was doodling when I read the rest of this thread, and I did a doodle from inspiration by the advice given.
> 
> I title this masterpiece, "VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV"


_ Beyond_ hilarious! Your "porn-a-poodle" is in a league of its own!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Fluffyspoos, that was hilarious! Love it! ♥


----------

